# Knot question



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

What knot do you guys use to attach your leader to the flyline? I've used the nail knot but it always ends up really crappy. Any thoughts? Oh, there are no loops on my flyline, it's straight.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

theres a little tool that allows you to tie a nail knot much easier. mine is connected to my nipper I got from Blue Sky Leaders.
this one is the same thing. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LINE-NIPPER...ultDomain_0&hash=item43a08b1c3b#ht_500wt_1055


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I nail knot a short piece of mono line to the fly line and tie a perfection loop in the other end so I can attach the leader with a loop-to-loop connection.

For a 5 or 6wt line I use 25# mono and for my 3wt lines I use 15# mono.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> What knot do you guys use to attach your leader to the flyline? I've used the nail knot but it always ends up really crappy. Any thoughts?



Get better at nail knots?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

wabi said:


> I nail knot a short piece of mono line to the fly line and tie a perfection loop in the other end so I can attach the leader with a loop-to-loop connection.
> 
> For a 5 or 6wt line I use 25# mono and for my 3wt lines I use 15# mono.


Thats what I do too, except for my lines w/ the loop already on them of course.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I know they're a pain to tie, but nail knots really are the best. That knot just slides right thru the guides.

practice practice practice.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I make a welded loop, then a perfection loop in the leader, slick through the guides and quick and easy to change leaders


----------



## jarhead1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Use a Tie-Fast nail knot tool, they work terrific. I can tie them by hand but the tool makes them faster. I also own the ebay tool and it works and is adequate but the Tie-Fast is better and more versatile IMHO since it also makes the gryp knot and shank knots. I am probably getting too technical but If you want to put mono on your line I suggest testing the limpness of it. It should be very close to the same flexibility as the end of the fly line. For example: Orvis Super Strong can be used in 25# for a 6 weight line but on my 6 weight lines Clear Maxima 25 is too heavy since it is a stiffer and less limp line than the Orvis. 20# works for me with Maxima.


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

A little Zap-a-Gap or Epoxy slathered on that nail knot seems to seal the deal.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Make sure the leader you nail knot on is the same stiffness as the line. Don't just use whatever mono.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've been whipping a loop in the fly line, then using a perfection knot in the leader. Not the best for getting through the guides, but the whipped loop will last for a while, and it makes it easy to change leaders. I've also used a uni to uni connection for this purpose, but the fly line is so much larger than the leader it ends up being less than straight.

frontinalis, what are you using to make a welded loop?


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Really try to perfect that nail knot, when you get that down, instead of
Attaching your leader straight to your fly line attach a similar diameter mono line 12-15inches in lenght then attach your leader to that 12-15inch mono called the butt section with a blood knot. This will make it much faster to change out while fishing and instead of cutting into your fly line every time you need a new leader you will use up the butt section instead of that expensive fly line. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OSD said:


> Really try to perfect that nail knot, when you get that down, instead of
> Attaching your leader straight to your fly line attach a similar diameter mono line 12-15inches in lenght then attach your leader to that 12-15inch mono called the butt section with a blood knot. This will make it much faster to change out while fishing and instead of cutting into your fly line every time you need a new leader you will use up the butt section instead of that expensive fly line.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I like a similar approach but want to clarify something. When you say similar diameter I assume you mean similar to the leader diameter, not the fly line.

Also, a perfection loop in the leader butt and on the end of the piece you tie to your fly line makes switching easy and will last a long time

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I like a similar approach but want to clarify something. When you say similar diameter I assume you mean similar to the leader diameter, not the fly line.
> 
> Also, a perfection loop in the leader butt and on the end of the piece you tie to your fly line makes switching easy and will last a long time
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The butt section line should be both. The end of your fly line and the beginning of your tapered leader are both large in diameter but you want it to be smaller than your fly line to carry on with the idea of the taper. Perfection loops work great, but cause extra drag in the wind and for someone who is just getting going in fly fishing the loop creates one more thing for the flies to get caught on.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

to make my welded loop i slide a piece of heat shrink onto the end of the line, with the loop in it of course, then slowly add heat with a heat gun, rolling it tightly between two hard objects, After a few minutes let it cool, and remove the heat shrink. I have not had one come apart yet, and i use it on my steelhead rig. i suppose you could put a drop or two of glue or epoxy for extra security


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Huh, sounds less hard than I expected it to. I may give it a shot next time I need a loop. Thanks!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

practice with an old line first, takes a few tries to get it just right


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I like to do that trick where you use a needle and thread the leader though the center of the fly line. I'll go up about an half an inch, then bring it out the side. Rough the leader up with some sandpaper or scrape it with a razor blade to make it rough, apply some superglue, then pull it back through. Quickly trim the end, tuck it in, and roll the fly line smooth. The connection is smooth and strong. Expect to loose an inch or three from the fly line and leader before mastering the technique. It helps to push the fly line on the needle, then pull a little and repeat, kind of like those Chinese finger cuffs.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll throw a different twist in here....the Castwell Knot! I have not had, nor have I heard of, a single failure of this very simple knot. It is the ONLY knot I use when my fly line doesn't come with a loop or if I feel the loop is poor & cut it off.
http://www.flyanglersonline.com/begin/knots/castwell.php

BTW, I have used it with mono & fluoro leaders, including furled leaders & furled leaders of several materials, including thread.

Mike


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

I have to agree with Mikee on this one. Stupid simple and it works! I have used this not for bluegills to steelhead and never had a failure. Give it a try...it really does work.

Brad


----------

